# My babies part 2



## Ayla_noemi (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello, 

I wanted to show of all my babies but did not have enough room on my previous post so here they are.




 

These are my first female lambs. I was so sure mom was only carrying a singleton but I was wrong turns out they were just tiny and they are doing good. Cupid loves these two and often wanders away from his mother to visit them.



 

And finally my princess. This is Sugar! Momma came looking for me when it was time to deliver and I was able to watch and record the whole thing. She even let me dry her up while mommy caught her breath. I think this is why she actually lives up to her name she is sooo sweet. She’s curious and playful. She insists on meeting everyone who comes over. She might not be the best quality miniature donkey but I am convinced I have the best miniature donkey in the world. Love her to pieces.

Thank you for letting me share my babies with you guys!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 21, 2018)

She looks like a real sweetie.


----------

